# Bootfitter trip Sat 12/17/12



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

Heading up to Plymouth NH to Richelson's for an evaluation.  Happy to carpool from BOS northwards.  PM me.

http://www.myfeetfirst.com/


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 13, 2011)

Please post a Trip Report


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Please post a Trip Report




Backloafriever already did
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=104970&highlight=richelsons


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 13, 2011)

billski said:


> Backloafriever already did
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=104970&highlight=richelsons



I used them for my boot work from 84-91 billski. I know the drill.  What are you getting done? New boots? New beds? Tweaking?

Let's hear it.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 13, 2011)

That sounds good billski.  Have never had Paul do my footbeds/orthotics....only measure me up laterally, but just the image's display of his style of posting looks really first rate...


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I used them for my boot work from 84-91 billski. I know the drill.  What are you getting done? New boots? New beds? Tweaking?
> 
> Let's hear it.



Good to know.

In the last few years my arch simply disappeared, my feet flattened and I suspect my ski control has suffered.  I have also had a substantial weight loss.  Well, since there is little skiing that suits me right now, I thought I'd go up for an eval.  I need to keep my boots, I just spent a lot of change on clothes this year.  I don't even use a footbed, sad to say.  I'd at least like a baseline of where I'm at.  I also want to have him look at the "Lange Bang" I've had forever.

You have some thoughts?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

How many days are on your current boots?


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 13, 2011)

billski said:


> Good to know.
> 
> In the last few years my arch simply disappeared, my feet flattened and I suspect my ski control has suffered.  I have also had a substantial weight loss.  Well, since there is little skiing that suits me right now, I thought I'd go up for an eval.  I need to keep my boots, I just spent a lot of change on clothes this year.  I don't even use a footbed, sad to say.  I'd at least like a baseline of where I'm at.  I also want to have him look at the "Lange Bang" I've had forever.
> 
> You have some thoughts?



First, get a sandwich at Biederman's while you are up there. You won't be Dissappointed. Also swing by Tenney and take some pictures. You'll only be 5 miles away.

Shave your shins! You probably won't ski the hair off.  Footbeds are a big deal. You need to get them. Don't cheap out. A good footbed will last 5 years. You could probably go longer. 

If you need to make an appointment, be the first. He will do his magic and you can go explore. 

You ever been to the Pound in Rumney?  If not, you have to check this place out. Wear your hiking boots. Bring your camera.

Your friendly neighborhood Black Phantom.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

Step up to some of these bad boys.....


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

And I thought you were gonna talk about boots!  You sound like the Chamber of Commerce 

I must have about  100 days on the boots.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

billski said:


> A
> 
> I must have about  100 days on the boots.



They are still good.  IIRC boots can go about 250 days or so on average.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 13, 2011)

Are footbeds really good for flat feet (I've got them!)?  Just got new boots from Ski Stop, Atomic Volts.  The fitter suggested footbeds, but wasn't pushy about it, which I liked.  Just wondering if I should get them done now, or just wait and try the boots out first.  Also, their price was $140 for footbeds, is that reasonable?  Any place better around Southern MA/Bos that would be good to?  I'm in Attleboro, so making trips up to NH for adjustments, etc, is tough for me.  I prefer to get adjustments made during the week and try them out on the weekend, which is why I'm trying to stay a little closer.


----------



## darent (Dec 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Step up to some of these bad boys.....



those bad boys are bright!!


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> Are footbeds really good for flat feet (I've got them!)?  Just got new boots from Ski Stop, Atomic Volts.  The fitter suggested footbeds, but wasn't pushy about it, which I liked.  Just wondering if I should get them done now, or just wait and try the boots out first.  Also, their price was $140 for footbeds, is that reasonable?  Any place better around Southern MA/Bos that would be good to?  I'm in Attleboro, so making trips up to NH for adjustments, etc, is tough for me.  I prefer to get adjustments made during the week and try them out on the weekend, which is why I'm trying to stay a little closer.



I've got flat feet.  Absolutely.  It's all about positioning the arch support properly. I paid abou $200 and that include Booster straps ($40) and foot beds, and lots of padding because the width was fine, the length was not (I'm not average), and the foot top clearance had too much slop.  I was there for 2 hrs.  They did all the work during the fitting.  Adjustments are included in the price.


----------

